# Shipwreck hunters stumble across mysterious find



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2012)

Deep down on the bottom of the Baltic Sea, Swedish treasure hunters think they have made the find of a lifetime.

The problem is, they're not exactly sure what it is they've uncovered.

Out searching for shipwrecks at a secret location between Sweden and Finland, the deep-sea salvage company Ocean Explorer captured an incredible image more than 80 meters below the water's surface.

At first glance, team leader and commercial diver Peter Lindberg joked that his crew had just discovered an unidentified flying object, or UFO.






"I have been doing this for nearly 20 years so I have a seen a few objects on the bottom, but nothing like this," said Lindberg.

"We had been out for nine days and we were quite tired and we were on our way home, but we made a final run with a sonar fish and suddenly this thing turned up," he continued

Using side-scan sonar, the team found a 60-meter diameter cylinder-shaped object, with a rigid tail 400 meters long.

The imaging technique involves pulling a sonar "towfish" -- that essentially looks sideways underwater - behind a boat, where it creates sound echoes to map the sea floor below.

On another pass over the object, the sonar showed a second disc-like shape 200 meters away.

http://edition.cnn.com/2012/01/28/world/europe/swedish-shipwreck-hunters/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2012)

from the silhouette i´d say they have found Han Solo ´s Millenium Falcon






lol


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't know why this is suddenly news again.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/ufo/underwater-ufo-get-real-experts-say


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Don't know why this is suddenly news again.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/ufo/underwater-ufo-get-real-experts-say



and its clear if said that we know much bout the sun, moon but we just know little bout our ocean


----------



## qubit (Feb 24, 2012)

It's another one of those things where the closer you look, the more elusive they get: ie it's fake.

This was found a while ago, so do you really think that something like this that's genuine wouldn't have the best resources thrown at it with people keen to take a closer look and professionally photograph it and have it plastered all over the news? If this happens, then I'll believe it.

I don't buy into conspiracy theories to cover it up, either.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 24, 2012)

qubit said:


> I don't buy into conspiracy theories to cover it up, either.



Huh, Noah's Ark wasn't on a mountainside after all


----------



## qubit (Feb 24, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Huh, Noah's Ark wasn't on a mountainside after all



lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Don't know why this is suddenly news again.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/ufo/underwater-ufo-get-real-experts-say



The article he posted pre-dates your article.  I hadn't heard about it, it hasn't been posted about in the forums(AFAIK), so it is news to the forums.


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 24, 2012)

UFO? If the thing could fly then I doubt it would be at the bottom of the sea. Unidentified sinking objects can be anything. but they certainly aren't flying.


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 24, 2012)

it's atlantis


----------



## Frick (Feb 24, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> it's atlantis



There was actually this swedish guy who proposed Atlantis was around sweden.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 24, 2012)

its damn interesting anyway, ufo or not ,he does say its not close to land either so that limits the possibility of it being man made, and as they said ,spring is the time, so expect more news soon i spose

no big effort would or could be launched to find out what it is any sooner as it costs a lot of money time and effort to look for anything mid ocean and as ever you Need the weather or your not going to be able to See anything


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 24, 2012)

Frick said:


> There was actually this swedish guy who proposed Atlantis was around sweden.



Everyone knows that Atlantis is in front of the mouth of the "Pillars of Hercules"


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> from the silhouette i´d say they have found Han Solo ´s Millenium Falcon
> 
> http://media2.teenormous.com/items/ih2.redbubble.net/work.6284814.1.fc-550x550-heather_grey.v3.jpg
> 
> lol



First thing I thought as well


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 29, 2012)

+1 now wheres jabba?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 11, 2012)

Why is everything "UFO" related ALWAYS all blurry?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Why is everything "UFO" related ALWAYS all blurry?



DAH UFOs have anti camera technology.... sheesh


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Why is everything "UFO" related ALWAYS all blurry?



Because the U stands for Unidentified?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 11, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Because the U stands for Unidentified?



Actually I think it is because the F stands for fuzzy.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 11, 2012)

and the O stands for Obscure!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 11, 2012)

Stargate Coverstone... Next mystery?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 11, 2012)

bazookajoe said:


> http://images.wikia.com/stargate/images/4/43/tagrea_coverstone.png
> 
> stargate coverstone... Next mystery?



 oh my gawd they found the stargate!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Widjaja (Mar 11, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Don't know why this is suddenly news again.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/ufo/underwater-ufo-get-real-experts-say



I believe we will find a lot of things becoming 'new' news again because of 2012 and the speculations on what may happen this year according to theories.

People will be searching about and listening closely for anything and everything which could possibly relate to doomsday.

Even things which have been around for centuries which we have shrugged off.


----------

